# Padilla Miami 8/11 Cuban Salomon Cigar Review - Almost there



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been smoking tons of salomons this summer, after buying them in samplers, and I held this Miami till the end to try. Measuring it against all...

Read the full review here: Padilla Miami 8/11 Cuban Salomon Cigar Review - Almost there


----------

